

ClamAV team leaves the project - ptax
http://markmail.org/thread/dvpc6xfif2oc7esn
Ten years after the first release (and five years after the acquisition by Sourcefire) the ClamAV team has left the project and the company.
Is this the end of the only open source anti virus?
======
lucaquila
Oh no!!

------
lightningfast
is it dead?

